

How we made a professional(ish) product video for $146.55 - dpolaske
http://polaske.tumblr.com/post/91289197615/how-i-created-a-professional-product-video-for-146-55?two=two

======
minimaxir
You've submitted the source link three times in the last 2 days, and you
deleted-then-resubmitted this particular submission with the two=two suffix.

~~~
dpolaske
Noted, thank you for the warning. I will not delete/re-submit moving forward.
Just really felt this post had some legs :(

